# One shot left, where would you go?



## andypandy2 (Dec 11, 2014)

Hello, 
At 43 with no children between us, after years trying I've just have a failed first IVF. I had a good response,  2 blastocyts transfered, a good AMH for my age, consultant agrees I'm physiology younger than my age. OH has no known sperm issues. We have v limited funds.
We could throw it all at a London clinic ( ARCG, CRGH? perhaps) or possibly have 2 goes at a more local clinic (CARE Manchester ?) I live in Cumbria so have a fair way to travel to London.  
ARCG seem to get good results but it would cost us everything, plus would need to stay in London, Are they for real? Do they really get good results? or is it good marketing? 
I feel the pressure of needing to decide ASAP as time is of the essence, and can't 'waste' the money on the wrong decision. 

Would welcome response from you if you have experience of these clinics.  

Thanks


----------



## Hoochie (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi 

Have you considered abroad it's cheaper and standards are very high? Although I have 2 friends who went to care manchester and thought they were great and both got pregnant. I've had a bfp from reprofit in Czech Republic. 

Abi x


----------



## K8O (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi

We have decided on Serum in Greece for what is likely to be our last cycle.  We went to CARE but only for FET as we transferred embryos.  We had lots of immune tests done there too.  We found them to be good but it didn't work for us unfortunately.  We chose not to cycle again with them because I have a history of OHSS and they didn't seem to convincing about me not getting it again which I wasn't too happy with and we have learnt not just to keep tryingb to do the same thing when it doesn't work.  I know lots of people have had great success there and they were really good through the process.  It's a very personal choice but good luck with whatever you decide.

Kxx


----------



## Daisy38 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi,


I'm based in the North East of England and went to Reprofit, as they do get very good results, even with flights and accommodation was still more cost effective than tx in the UK.

Good Luck with which ever clinic you go with.

Daisy xxx


----------



## andypandy2 (Dec 11, 2014)

Hello, 
Thank you for your replies,  i'll look into reprofit, how many times do you need to travel over (for OE IVF)? and how long do you need to stay each time? 
Whats tx stand for? is it 'cycle'?

what does BFP stand for , i know its a positive , just not sure what it stands for?
How many times will you need to travel to Serum K? (good luck!)

Ax


----------



## K8O (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi

We are going over for a consultation in Jan and need to be there for 2 days.  Most people then go over from day 7 of stims until ET but I think it can vary.  I'm hoping it's a bit less stressful than being at home because I won't be worrying about work and rushing about for appointments.  

Kxx


----------



## andypandy2 (Dec 11, 2014)

finger crossed for you K


----------



## muddy paws (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi Andypandy, 
I am with CRGH ad I have to say they've been fantastic. I have responded much better than I thought I would with low AMH. They are expensive - about £7500 for one cycle including the drugs but the doctors and embryologists are excellent. The CrGH group on here has had so many BFPS (big fat positive!) lately I've lost count!
We chose them because their statistics are really good and also they are a university hospital (UCLH) which made me think their stats must be trustworthy...
I would go onto each of the boards for the individual clinics on here and ask people's opinions. The only bad thing I have to say about CrGH is they take forever to answer the phone! They do have case coordinators now though which helps as you can email them...
Good luck in your decision xx


----------



## muddy paws (Apr 7, 2014)

Also just to say be wary of the prices on each of the clinics websites as most of them don't include the drugs and blood tests. Prob best to ask the ladies who have cycled at each clinic what they spent as that's more realistic. Xx


----------



## deedee_spark (Aug 6, 2014)

If you haven't done so already, maybe compare all the clinics results from the UK:

http://www.hfea.gov.uk/

I have also heard very good things about Serum in Greece from people on this forum. It maybe worth checking the Serum page.
We're with the ARGC. They seem to have the best results in the UK but they are a bit hard core and want to test your bloods daily during treatment. We're in the pre-IVF stages.

If ARGC fail us, we'll consider Serum as our next step using DE.

Here is some indepth info on the Serum clinic:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=274114.0

I'm 38.

Best of luck to you.

x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites readers are reminded thatFertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## andypandy2 (Dec 11, 2014)

thank you , i've been through the HFEA website and ARCG have great results but also heard some negative reports and it would take all our money so i'm finding it v hard to decide where to go.
I'm looking at outside the UK too thinking that I may get 2 goes for my money.

I'll have a look for the individual clinic boards, many thanks all.


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

I went with serum and had an excellent result on my first cycle with them, I also have frozen embryos for the future. 

OE ivf is 3000 (euro) obviously things to add on are meds (2-3k - tip buy them in Athens, much cheaper esp with exchange rate) flight and hotel (approx 500 euro depending on your budget). You will need to make 2 trips for treatment check their website and arrange a skype consultation with Penny, she has dealt with lots of complicated cases with great success x


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Serum also do a 2 cycle deal for 4000€. Has to be used within a year so if you get pregnant 1st time you loose 1000€ but you save 2000€ if you need 2 cycles.

Good luck


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Mierran the rules have changed AGAIN   a couple of the women with young babies on serums beyond bfp and parenting boards are already expecting again cos you can now still use the 2nd cycle as long as it's within the 12 months of the first babies birth x


----------

